# Question about the s3 and networks



## twinkies (Mar 18, 2012)

So my htc thunderbolt decided that it was dirty and smelly and wanted to take a bath with me and dove right in to the bottom of the tub for a few seconds so I am probably going to have to get a new phone. I am on Verizon which means no subsidation for me since I don't plan on losing my unlimited data anytime soon. Some browsing about amazon brought me to this: http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Galaxy-GT-I9300-Factory-Unlocked/dp/B00812YWXU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1351701886&sr=8-4&keywords=samsung+galaxy+s3+verizon which getting a used one seems like a resonable deal to me, and having the quadcore model is definetly more attractive then its american counterpart. I do have one very important question however: will this phone work on the verizon network? If not am I stuck on using the Verizon variant which frankly is a pile of crap in comparisson? Thanks for your help guys


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

twinkies said:


> So my htc thunderbolt decided that it was dirty and smelly and wanted to take a bath with me and dove right in to the bottom of the tub for a few seconds so I am probably going to have to get a new phone. I am on Verizon which means no subsidation for me since I don't plan on losing my unlimited data anytime soon. Some browsing about amazon brought me to this: http://www.amazon.co...laxy s3 verizon which getting a used one seems like a resonable deal to me, and having the quadcore model is definetly more attractive then its american counterpart. I do have one very important question however: will this phone work on the verizon network? If not am I stuck on using the Verizon variant which frankly is a pile of crap in comparisson? Thanks for your help guys


That won't work on the Verizon network. It only works on AT&T. It will work on T-Mobile for voice network, but it doesn't not work with T-Mo's data network.


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

twinkies said:


> So my htc thunderbolt decided that it was dirty and smelly and wanted to take a bath with me and dove right in to the bottom of the tub for a few seconds so I am probably going to have to get a new phone. I am on Verizon which means no subsidation for me since I don't plan on losing my unlimited data anytime soon. Some browsing about amazon brought me to this: http://www.amazon.co...laxy s3 verizon which getting a used one seems like a resonable deal to me, and having the quadcore model is definetly more attractive then its american counterpart. I do have one very important question however: will this phone work on the verizon network? If not am I stuck on using the Verizon variant which frankly is a pile of crap in comparisson? Thanks for your help guys


Yeah I don't think the international version will work on Verizon. I don't think the VZW version is crap, I've had the VZW S3 since release and I have been pretty happy with it. The international version has the quad-core processor but I think it has 1gb or ram whe the US variants have the dual-core and 2 gb ram. Beside the VZW version has been unlocked so the skys the limit.

But if your stuck on getting a quad-core phone you could wait for the Galaxy Note II, which will be a quad-core with 2gb of ram. The only problem is without getting the subsidized phone you will be paying full price, so be prepared!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

FYI OP - If you like AOSP ROMs, you do not want anything with an Exynos processor (Int. S3 & Note 2). Samsung has not released sources for many things, giving AOSP ROMs a gimped setup. I have the International S3 & right now I'm jealous of the VZW S3 (never thought I would ever say that). Unless, Samsung releases anything new come November. I would go with the VZW S3.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah not sure why you think that just because the US versions are dual-core they are "piles of crap." People seem to think quard-core trumps dual core when that isn't necessarily the case. The US S3 runs fantastic and is a great device.


----------



## twinkies (Mar 18, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah not sure why you think that just because the US versions are dual-core they are "piles of crap." People seem to think quard-core trumps dual core when that isn't necessarily the case. The US S3 runs fantastic and is a great device.


I just think they dont run as smoothly is all. theyre still wht i would consider the best thin on verizon. its a shame nobody can play nice and put out a gs3 with 2 gigs and a quad. I guess i will see what i can do for pricing on a vzm model then. I hadnt considered the lack of source for modding. Thanks everyone for their help


----------

